# The rudest people ever!!!!



## Brandi* (Dec 13, 2008)

My generation of peeps has GOT to be the rudest of all time! This week was finals so I invited my lab partners over to celebrate this evening. One of them is late and the other just texted me and asked if she could be here at 8pm instead of 630pm. Kind of a big time difference don't ya think




Hubby and I have been discussing lately why we don't have very many friends our age and THIS IS WHY! They are NOT dependable, don't care if you do something nice for them and could care less about obligations or commitments. I am 27 and I have a couple of friends that are both around 50. I seem to do much better with them. They seem to appreciate my friendship and my gestures and they are NOT usually late.

I don't know why I even try hosting stuff at my house





OK I am done now.

I just had to vent for a quick second lol


----------



## Leeana (Dec 13, 2008)

I cannot stand outright rude people, some call it being blunt...blunt is one thing, rude is another. I have delt with some very rude people and done that, just delt with it...but i choose to try to avoid them as much as possible


----------



## anoki (Dec 13, 2008)

boy Brandi, I thought it was just me that was feeling like that!!!





I'll say it's not just your/our generation though...

I have been feeling pretty much in the exact same boat as you lately, only with a fellow dog show person who is a couple of years older than me. Found out that the 'friendship' is only good if she needs support, help, opinions, etc, etc. If I do, who am I again? Though I shouldn't really be surprised because she'd ask for my thoughts and opinions on things, which I would spend a lot of time explaining to her (let's just say she's not the sharpest tack), but because I'm 'newer' than her to the dog show world, my opinions mean jack. Learned that lesson the hard way....then she was all upset because her dogs weren't doing well, blah, blah, blah....again took the time to show her the other side of things. Yet when I was upset about having to put down 2 of our dogs...nothing....that was almost a month ago that we did that, and I am still upset and miss my big dogs. She emailed me just over a week ago to see how things were because she hadn't heard from me, so I said I was still really upset about having to put Sam & Bella down, that I'd see her at the show this weekend (which I ended up not going to since my dog was lame)....she said absolutely nothing to me regarding how I was feeling, but kept going on about she'd entered her dog in the show, but didn't think she'd show her because she'd done this and that and wasn't up to it...blah, blah, blah....still waiting to hear if she did make it to the show today...I KNOW she did. She is notorious for saying 'oh I don't think I'll go' then suddenly there she is!!!! Anyway, I have backed WAY off from her, because I do not want to say something I'm going to regret to her....but for the past year, she has frustrated me beyond words.....

*phew* ok, that's off my chest....

I too have a couple close friends....both are reaching the 60 mark. One I haven't seen for a year, and I dropped in to see her last week....it was like we'd seen each other the week before. I sooo miss that. We used to see each other pretty much weekly, but her life changed and we just don't catch up the way we did before. The other one is a very very close friend...more like my second mother (and man, my mother gets jealous of it!!!!). She's helped me through a lot of tough decisions.....

anyway, no, it's not just you....

~kathryn


----------



## Marty (Dec 14, 2008)

I would have been there on time and appreciated your kind invitation .


----------



## Miniv (Dec 14, 2008)

Rudeness and inconsideration of others is not age related.......... I think just more people are getting away with it these days.

It's very sad, to be honest.


----------



## River Wood (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking back it seems that most of our friends (not all) but most have usually been 10-20 years older then ourselves for this reason. Usually more mature than people our own age lol


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not sure it's just your age... I know my sister's husbands and in-laws are ALWAYS late. I mean like a plane to France was about to leave before her husband finally was called by name to board. And he does it on purpose... He just was talking about it the other day and said he does that with planes on purpose. Every family get together, they are late. When Robin (sister) plans family events for them, they are late. Like if they say they'll be there at 1pm, look for them around 6pm and expect them to call a few times supposedly on the way as well (so late and liars). I think it's a huge sign of disrespect. Basically flat out saying your time is more important than the time of the people waiting on you. I know that everyone is late sometimes, but when a person is always late, it says a lot about their character, I think.

Urgh! I feel your pain and I wish the issue was confined to your generation, but it's not


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 14, 2008)

WOW I am happy to see I am NOT the only one lol



They did finally both show up and we did have a nice time.

I do think that being late really is very disrespectful. I try my hardest to be on time. Even if I "try" to be late because I know everyone else will be late too, I am still always the first one there





Something else that I have noticed is that no one "really" listens when people talk. They are always thinking of what they are going to say next. When I meet someone who gives me their full attention and actually acts excited about what I am saying I am in shock



It is a "gold mine" quality that not many people have.

My husband and I both feel like we were born in the wrong generation. We hung out with my Grandmother, her boyfriend and their friends the other night. We played music and sang. What a great time it was



I had more fun with those 70-80 year olds then I do with our own age group.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 14, 2008)

Ugh! I know exactly what you mean Brandi. When I was in college I was a lot more permissive toward rude friends, but with everything going on in my life now I value my time too much to let someone else waste it. I'm not a bar person so I used to host a lot of get togethers, but I repeatedly felt overworked and underappreciated. No one ever brought so much as a bottle of wine, and one time someone ordered food on their cell phone and then sent me to the door to pay for it. I've had to shut my lights off to get people out of my house, and when I was late getting home (because I was picking up party supplies) one time my friends told me that one of the guests had arrived early and checked my windows to see if they could let themselves in. These are 20 and 30-something adults! When we moved home and got the new house, I got a lot of calls from people wanting to know when the next gathering was going to be, but I'm done. We still do things with close friends, but most of them are couples with the same values and consideration as us.

Thanks to the horses I have a lot of older friends, and I really appreciate how reliable and sensible they are. Well, about the things that matter anyway--a lot of us seem to have a pretty twisted sense of humor.


----------



## Reble (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a 35 year old daughter who is always late, but we have come to accept it, we can not change her, but except she will be late, for anything? Her life is always in a crisis, but we love her just the same.

I do not feel they mean too, but just have a habit of this happening, and they have to change themselves, so if we have something going on, we just go on, and if she shows, (great) if not well her loss not ours.

We try not to ask why she is late, or ask what happened, so many stories and always sounds like a good reason in her mind.





wanted to ad people are so wrapped up in their own problems forget to listen


----------



## MinisOutWest (Dec 14, 2008)

I am now 38 and it seems a year or two behind me have just fell of the face of the earth when it comes to brains. Either they get it or they don't. I am having an issue now with some 30 yr old neighbors and a horse, the only time they EVER feed the horse is when the sheriffs deputies come out and say something. they left for 9 days, the horse had no food, no water, nothing, so I had another job to do when they were gone, then they got mad at me when they found out I was watering the horse on the corner edge of the property. Little did I know, cause the sheriffs deputy didnt tell me, DONT DO IT, then after 3 days of nothing being done, they could have confiscated the horse. CRAP. the horse couldve been in a better home if a deputy would have told me that in the first place. and guess how old the non-informative deputy is ' in his 30's !!! geez. his sargeant had to come and let us know, when the deputy could have informed us in the first place. idiot... now the horse keeps suffering. maybe thats why we have friends in their 60-70-80's , cause they have brains between their ears.......


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 14, 2008)

I also have a daughter who may be late but she does have reasons and lately I have started telling her we're leaving 1/2 hour sooner than we are supposed to leave. Now mind you shes never late for the actual event. We leave late but she makes up for it on the way and usually she is on time for whatever we are going to so in her defense she has a hard time getting away from the house. It is not always because people are rude sometimes it is the rest of the family that contributes to someone being late. We make jokes about her being late but really she isnt late that often just if you are supposed to be somewhere at 9 she gets there right at 9. No time to prepare once you are there. I think our horse club knows now and they just watch for us to pull in because we are always the last ones there but always before the time it starts only its just before.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 14, 2008)

Brandi, glad your finals are over and you were probably ready to celebrate...People are so self absorbed they try to do too many things , then cant make it to an event or get together! I think it is very rude and do mostly to unorganized people. People fly around by the seat of their pants in life-period... We always say we wonder how some people get thru the day!

I have friends like this too-always late. Then when thye show up they act like you should praise them!!

My hubby and I are always early, we dont want to be rude or inconsiderate... We show up when we say we will and if something were to come up we would call and tell them we are running late so they arent sitting there waiting...

Too bad we arent closer we could hang out, as you and your hubby sound so much like us





Missy


----------



## Taylor Jo (Dec 14, 2008)

I quit having events at my house when I lived in Ca cause rude people wouldn't show up. Family, GUEST you name it. So I quit. Now that I live in Mo we live my husbands daughter and she's ALWAYS late when they come here. ALWAYS like I said. AND if we go to their house for dinner, gosh I hate it. It's usually 2 hrs behind schedule. I've learned to eat a snack before I go. RUDE people. Makes you wonder how they function in life. TJ


----------



## headintheclouds (Dec 14, 2008)

What a great topic! I can identify with every one of these posts, especially the story about the guy that does not get on the plane until he is called late for boarding. UGGHH! Being a flight attendant, I have 300 glorious opportunities to experience individual rudeness a day. Traveling seems to bring out the worst in people. I have finally started using this line reply "Sir/M'am it looks like you have forgotten your manners, and unless you are ready to be polite, I can't help you."

I also have a friend that does not listen to a thing I say, just talks right over me or waits for me to finish so she can tell her story. Luckily for all of us, you can train the rudeness out of a horse



I wish I could say the same for some humans.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol I have yet another story





We have listed a very large (25,000 BTU) air conditioner for free on craigslist. Usually I set free stuff out in our driveway and also list the address on craigslist so that I don't have to deal with the people. Well this time, since the air conditioner is heavy, I gave my phone number. I listed it only yesterday and I have already been stood up 3 times. They either don't show up and I am waiting forever or they call at the time they are supposed to be here and say they are going to be another hour or so. I finally lost it with the guy today and told him that I had other people waiting and that I would not be here when he was wanting to pick it up. Hubby and I went out and set it in the driveway so that I don't have to deal with these people :arg! We should have done that in the first place. Lesson well learned lol





I am having fun reading everyone's takes on this topic and their individual experiences



We should all practice being better listener's this holiday season and then report what kind of response we get



I'm going to try it out and see if people act any different.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 14, 2008)

I forgot to say my 1 friend who is always late whenever she calls me she talks nonstop and I cant say 1 word or if I do talk she doesnt listen to a word I say! Then she says "well I gotta get back to work" so I always think, it been nice for me to listen to her and her not listen to me or care what I have going on!

I am a good listener and a good talker



I wish others would let go of their egos and think of others, that would be nice for the coming year...


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 14, 2008)

Brandi you're killing me...Free stuff on Craigslist? You must be a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL it's actually a great way to get rid of junk!!!!



People will pick up anything that you put on there







RockRiverTiff said:


> Brandi you're killing me...Free stuff on Craigslist? You must be a glutton for punishment!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Brandi, what I do when I sell on Craig's List... When someone contacts me whether by phone or email..... I give them a time frame. Say between 4:00 and 5:00. And I tell them that I will not be available after 5:00. So I'll give them the benefit of the doubt for an hour. Anything past that they know not to show up....and I won't waste my time waiting on tire kickers and phonies.


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Sterling! That is a good idea. I will keep it in mind for my future posts on craigslist


----------



## tinypony (Dec 15, 2008)

anoki said:


> boy Brandi, I thought it was just me that was feeling like that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I don't live there, but I am POSITIVE we must have the same friend, maybe twins (both evil)? My friend is identical in every description, except she shows horses and cares only for herself. I went through a LOT of trouble to get her a job and she has done nothing but embarrass me by lying at work (frequently), showing up late 3 out of 5 days a week, or not at all with super lame lies. They must be related, I am certain. I guess it takes all kinds to keep the earth round.


----------



## Keri (Dec 16, 2008)

Some of my good friends could pass as my mom.



Age doesn't matter when they are just wonderful people. I didn't clique with lots of people in college. But I did make 2 good friends (close to my age). They were both punctional, oriented and just fun like me. So we got along well. All my in-laws are horrible about being late. I don't understand why a 20 something year old can't get ready on time and be somewhere for dinner. We got to where we'd tell them 1/2 hour to an hour earlier so that they would actually show up on time! Sheesh!


----------



## Brandi* (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep I know exactly what your saying Keri


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 19, 2008)

I have known many in my lifetime too, but my nephew is your age and was here going to college for a couple of years and that was his biggest complaint about people- immature and rude. Saying they would be somewhere and then not show up OR call- were supposed to get together on school projects for things and wouldnt or would wait til the last minute, etc....





It seems much more apparent now, and is a shame that people think that consideration and manners are not needed any more.


----------

